# Millersfield Ambleside



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Just reading on the Ambleside news/information web site that local councillors have asked a planning officer to attend with them to a 'strip of land adjacent to Millers field where camper vans, mobile homes, boats and trailers are being parked'. The members say that the site looks a mess from the churchyard when people are tending the graves. They will 'enquire about the ownership of the land and it's use'. Hope this doesn't mean the begining of the end for Millersfield.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having stayed at Millers field quite a few times this year, I can most certainly say it is not untidy and is kept in good order.
Graham the person running the Aire is building it up slowly but surely and is ploughing any profit he makes back into the site.
I was under the impression that he works quite closely with the local council. Graham told me that he recently let the council use part of the far field as a work storage yard for some nearby works and the hard core which the council laid would be topped with smoother stones to make more motorhome hard standings.
It sounds to me that sour grapes may be involved. Lets hope Millers field survives.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Grath said:


> Having stayed at Millers field quite a few times this year, I can most certainly say it is not untidy and is kept in good order.
> 
> Couldn't agree more - Graeme is s great example to others if the council are bothered about the view from the graveyard - perhaps some tall trees could be planted - can't see any other problems - I am sure the people resting in the graveyard aren't going to complain. Seems like the local councillors are a load of jobs worths


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that there are a couple of caravans parked on the site. They don't look like they are parked for storage but more like parked for the season and neat and tidy.
I must admit, that I wondered how this would fare with the council.
There are three boats on trailers parked on the grass field, but again neat and tidy.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Could be the caravans - maybe the permission is just for motorhomes. The sort of thing they would close him down for!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I was there last weekend and in addition to the 20 motorhomes on the hardstandings I noticed 2 caravans on the field and one large RV at the far side.

No sign of any boats or trailers ?

Site was all neat and tidy, can't see any reason for complaint. Saw many people returning from the town with shopping bags so the shops must be happy! Graeme and his lovely dog work hard to keep things running smoothly, would be a great shame to lose it.




Trevor


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The only problem we found when we stayed there last, was a strange chap who everyday collected rubbish (inc plastics) from the football field and church grounds then set fire to them opposite the camping area so that the smoke would float over to us

I thought then that perhaps not everyone is, happy with the campers :wink: 

Alan H


----------

